# Games of the Month: January 2012



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2012)

After a December hiatus (mainly due to low amounts of December releases), we're back in action for January!

Also, happy two year anniversary I believe. The first Games of the Month thread (well when I took them over) was January 2010. Here's to another two years! If you want to see how far we've come, you can read the old DS thread here and the old Wii thread here.

If I missed a game you really want coverage on then simply send your write up to me (via PM). If it's good enough and follows proper formatting I'll add it here with credit to you! *Check the "Other Releases" section at the bottom to see what games I would want write ups for but am not all too qualified to do myself.* You can also do write-ups for games I didn't even list. Sometimes things slip my eye.

Some rules and stuff.



Spoiler



- No flaming. If I list a game you don't like, too bad. If I don't, too bad.
- This is mainly North American releases, sorry. I'll, on occasion, do a European or Japanese release if it's big enough and not already out in America.
- If a game is already released in English and is being released again for another region, I won't bother adding it. Like say if Half Life 2: Episode 3 was out in America in April (it won't) and it came out in May in Europe, I won't list it for May. I'll also do the same if a game was released in English (aka Europe or America) and is being released in Japan.
- I get my dates from GameFaqs, Wikipedia, and IGN, so if a date is wrong don't blame me. You can, of course, point it out and ask me to fix it if you have the right date.



Resident Evil Revelations
*Platform:* 3DS
*Developed by:* Capcom
*Published by:* Capcom
*Release date:* January 26th (Japan), January 27th (Europe)
*Genre:* Action
*My Hype Level:* Okay, change of heart
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Relatively high







Despite my reverence for "Re" words (Resident Evil: Revelations Redux: The Return Resolution), I've had a change of heart on Revelations. I had my continunual doubts about it which I voiced openly in threads only to have people tell me that they weren't the case. It makes the game look rather good actually. Only issue is that I don't want to be spending $170 on the console then $50 for the game and $10 for that add on. I'll hope for a console port but otherwise one of the stronger looking 3DS titles so far.

Side note to Americans: It has an early February release so don't fret over the missed January date.



Silent Hill HD Collection
*Platform:* Xbox 360, Playstation 3
*Developed by:* Konami
*Published by:* Konami
*Release date:* January 24th (North America)
*Genre:* Horror
*My Hype Level:* I've played Silent Hill 2 already
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Meh






I can't really say I'm a big fan of horror games, but I have tasted a bit of Silent Hill. My friends and I have both had parties where we played through Silent Hill 2 and Shattered Memories, both of them rather good games, even for the resident pussy over here. I already got my prized HD Collection (MGS HD) and I don't really see much to go for in Silent Hill HD. It's Silent Hill 2 and 3, while plenty of other collections boast three titles (MGS, Sly Cooper, Jak and Daxter, Devil May Cry, etc). They're probably worth playing for survival enthusiasts and honestly, the HD redux did look good in MGS at least so it should look good here, so surely you can do worse.

Final Fantasy XIII-2
*Platform:* Xbox 360, Playstation 3
*Developed by:* Square Enix
*Published by:* Square Enix
*Release date:* January 31st (North America)
*Genre:* RPG
*My Hype Level:* May pick it up when FFXIII is cheaper and I can finish it
*GBAtemp prowler's Hype Level:* BONER






I played a bit of FFXIII and it wasn't that bad, but sadly never finished it. I had it on loan from a friend for months but never really found the time or desire to play it over other games. While still completely cliched, it's serviceable for your turn based itch and it feeds your inner HD graphics whore. With XIII-2 coming out, I hope a good price drop hits XIII so I can pick it up for cheap and finish it, then probably try XIII-2 based on that. It's supposed to fix a lot of what fans thought was wrong with XIII, and despite low Japan sales, still gathered a good review from Famitsu (but no one gives a shit about Famitsu). Still a bigger release this month.

For Aussies and Europe, it comes to you next month.

Soul Calibur V
*Platform:* Xbox 360, Playstation 3
*Developed by:* Project Soul
*Published by:* Namco Bandai
*Release date:* January 31st (North America)
*Genre:* Fighting
*My Hype Level:* One of the few fighting games I'm psyched for
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Will probably get more love






I'm pretty picky on my fighters. Generally I'm not a fan of fighting games, but Soul Calibur is a rare exception. They're pretty much the only 3D fighter I'll play (unless you consider Dissidia a "fighter") and they're consistently strong titles. V looks just as exceptional as the rest, and if it weren't for the $60 I threw down today on a Mass Effect 3 pre-order, it'd be on my list of things to buy. Still, with plenty of friends into fighters and who are hyped to hell for this game, I'll probably play it with them some time or another.

For all other regions, you'll be seeing it early next month (February 2nd and 3rd)

Armored Core 5
*Platform:* Xbox 360, Playstation 3
*Developed by:* From Software
*Published by:* Namco Bandai
*Release date:* January 26th (Japan)
*Genre:* Action
*Hop's Hype Level:* Insanely High






Armored Core 5 is gearing up to one of best Japanese PS3 games of the winter season, while the customization on the Armored Cores themselves are still following the same parameters with a few changes such as radar and generator being in the same unit and shoulder weapons replacing back weapons, it is now on an extreme level. You can customize nearly everything on and even where your AC is stored with the garage itself now being customizable and there is a long awaited customization option, the customization of weapons and depending on how you customize it, the performance and behavior will change. You can also customize a battle stage for use in online team play with gun emplacements and other offensive and defensive ordinance.

As for the single play it is looking to be an excellent experience with a story mode with long missions that last between 27-30 minutes not to mention that also 80 side missions are confirmed that last 5-10 minutes. Other great stuff in AC5 include overedweapons which are very large shoulder weapons that can be used once or some can be used more than once with a very long reload time, the return of true massive MTs.

The team play aspect is where this game shines as not only you can battle as a team, you can also have the option of giving orders to the team you are on as an operator, I like this option but I can see this being a pain if you have for example a FPS veteran who doesn’t normally like tactics and of course since this is PSN online title a language barrier for some who end up playing the Japanese players, the 360 version won’t have the language problem so much since as a member of the Armored Core community (both on US and Japanese sites) I can tell you from experience that 99% of the Japanese players run Armored Core titles on PS3, if you want to challenge JP players, always get the PS3 version. Namco-Bandai is localizing this as well for the US, so if you don’t want to import, it’s worth the wait, and definitely worth playing.

Thanks to Hop for the write-up!

Tales of Innocence R
*Platform:* Playstation Vita
*Developed by:* Namco Bandai Games
*Published by:* Namco Bandai
*Release date:* January 26th (Japan)
*Genre:* RPG
*Hop's Hype Level:* Very High






An entirely redone port with new moves, Hi Ougis, skits, and redesigned dungeons and combat system, the combat system utilizes DI-LMBS for the remake. New additions include two new characters Kongwai and QQ, a Rave Ability System which lets you equip rave abilities that are purchased at the grade shop using grade points which can be used in battle and activate according to a character’s rave level on the rave gauge, and a grid system for learning new abilities similar to Tales of Xillia. There’s also new music and artwork. This is a welcome addition to the Vita despite being a remake; however, before you start pre-ordering from your favorite import site or brick and mortar import store, rethink it for a minute as this is one of the few Vita titles that have a major discount attached to it if you buy it off the PSN as a digital download. Also, buying the game in digital format saves on the shipping costs. I wouldn’t buy physical unless you want the clock app code and chances are the download may have it anyway. It’s 4980 Yen ($64.64) for the digital download with the discount, but it’s for a limited time, discount expires March 31 in Japan. I recommend this option over paying $70-80 with shipping, pick up a 5000 yen card and a free JP PSN and enjoy from there.

Thanks to Hop for the write-up!

Oil Rush
*Platform:* PC
*Developed by:*UNIGINE Corp.
*Published by:* UNIGINE Corp.
*Release date:* January 25th
*Genre:* Strategy
*Scott-105's Hype Level:* Looks pretty cool
*GBAtemp Hype Level:*None




This game is an RTS with some Tower Defense in the mix. The game is set in a post apocalyptic war for oil. The game features a variety of multiplayer maps. I think it's worth a look.

Thanks to Scott-105 for the write-up

Other Releases

Most of these are titles I really don't know much about so *write-ups are much appreciated*
Gotham City Imposters: 1/10 (North America, Europe)
NeverDead: 1/31 (North America)
Downloadable Content
Gears of War 3: Fenix Rising Map Pack: 1/17 (North America)
Assassin's Creed: Revelations: Medeterranean Traveler Map Pack: 1/24 (North America)
Gundam Extreme VS: Gottrlatan: 1/11 (Japan)
Notes to Readers



I'm looking for a few people to help me with these Games of the Month threads. It's not a terribly large commitment, it's only monthly and I'll still be doing a majority of the stuff. I'll of course give you credits on each thread. I'm looking for...
A banner graphic. Make it say "Games of the Month" and have it themed with GBAtemp and stuff (include the logo, color scheme, etc). It's probably best to leave the month blank so it can easily be inserted every month. I may occasionally call on you for the holidays to make it more holiday themed. Could also use a front page graphic for the front page post on this.
PC gamer writer: Since I'm not really into the PC gaming scene and there are important PC releases, it'd be nice to have someone do write-ups for PC games. Like I completely missed The Old Republic getting released last month and that was a rather big name release.
Japanese game writer: Just someone to do write ups on Japanese games. I'm mainly talking more obscure stuff that typically wouldn't get a western release (or a big name western release on that).
If you're interested in helping, just send me a PM for something in a category. So long as your submission is good for the latter two and there's no overlap, I'll be sure to include you for Games of the Month. You can of course contribute whenever you feel like it with releases I missed, regardless of genre or platform.


----------



## Harumy (Jan 2, 2012)

I've finished FF XIII, it was my first FF (i know, i suck) but i can't wait for XIII-2!
It's a couple of days between NA and Europe release so i'm not that angry 
Nice post, i really like it! ^^


----------



## basher11 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey Guild. 2011 is over.


----------



## legendofphil (Jan 2, 2012)

2011? Surely you mean 2012 instead.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2012)

legendofphil said:


> 2011? Surely you mean 2012 instead.



Oh my god I'm an incredible derp. Not used to the new year yet. Thanks for the heads up 

EDIT: Oh wait I forgot you can edit your own thread titles even in sections you don't moderate. Sorry for the report to whichever mod checks it out.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 2, 2012)

RE comes here in February.
No PS3 or 360 so no SC-V.

Nothing this month


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so hyped for Soul Cal. 5. Might pick up Resident Evil also.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 2, 2012)

Resident Evil Revelations - Looks great. I absolutely loved RE4 and I also like RE5 for what it was. Now this game will be amazing when I put on headphones and play it in the dark! Day 1!

Silent Hill HD Collection - Aside of Shattared Memories I haven`t played SH before so I might look into it. Even though SM is said to be VERY different I enjoyed it thoroughly!

Soul Calibur V - Don`t know about this one. I really liked SC and SC2 but after that I lost interest somehow...


----------



## alidsl (Jan 2, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/200651-ds-games-of-the-month-january-2010/
http://gbatemp.net/topic/200634-wii-games-of-the-month-january-2010/


----------



## vpd (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd be more hyped for the Silent Hill collection if they had included the original Silent Hill with it,
yeah yeah i know we have Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2012)

vpd said:


> I'd be more hyped for the Silent Hill collection if they had included the original Silent Hill with it,
> yeah yeah i know we have Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, but it's just not the same.



Well Shattered Memories isn't included in the HD Collection unfortunately. It would be nice to have seen it go multiplat honestly. HD Collections to me don't seem terribly worth it until they include a pretty significant game (like MGS included Peace Walker, which was a PSP exclusive until then and got local and online co-op support plus dual analogs). It'd be nice if they included Shattered Memories (honestly the game already had amazing graphics in general so HD-ifying it wouldn't be too hard/bad) or even Silent Hill Origins (the PSP exclusive), otherwise for the same buck I can get tons of other HD Collections with three games included.


----------



## vpd (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah i know what you mean, usually i don't think they are worth it and only pick them up once they are alot cheaper, like i want to get the ico/shadow of the colossus collection but thats only two games and im waiting for a good deal on it.

i only have two HD collections that i can remember, God of War 1/2 and Tomb Raider Trilogy and thats only because i got them cheap.


----------



## prowler (Jan 2, 2012)

ffxiii-2 > all, etc.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 2, 2012)

Nothing terriblly interesting, but I'll pick XIII-2 up and may eventually get Resident Evil.
Febuary = Last Story


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 2, 2012)

soul caliber and ff13-2... wat more for emptying the pockets tht were still full during christmas. re3ds will probably be the best looking game on the 3ds to date and probably beatable by only MGS which i still doubt


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> soul caliber and ff13-2... wat more for emptying the pockets tht were still full during christmas. re3ds will probably be the best looking game on the 3ds to date and probably beatable by only MGS which i still doubt



MGS 3D looks completely shitty now and nothing like the tech demo. Revelations beats it by leaps and bounds easily.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 2, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> Soul Calibur V - Don`t know about this one. I really liked SC and SC2 but after that I lost interest somehow...


SCV is apparently like SC2 except better in every way.


----------



## syko5150 (Jan 2, 2012)

Only Final Fantasy XIII-2 for me. Everything I'm looking forward to right now is in February.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 2, 2012)

There's an error, Prowler's hype level for Final Fantasy XIII-2 is too low.


Seriously though, so far FFXIII-2 and SC5 are looking pretty amazing, I'm looking forward to them


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 2, 2012)

So excited for Soul Calibur. Probably the only fighter I actually enjoy playing.

FF XIII-2 interests me, but I haven't even beat the first yet so i'll probably hold off on it.

Really excited to see Armored Core 5 releasing in Japan. I hope we get it here in a timely manner.

Overall pretty boring month, though. But I suppose that's fine since i'm dirt poor. More excited for feb/march.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2012)

The only game on the list that I'm really looking forward to is Soul Calibur V, but with Mass Effect 3 so close, I'm going to need to safe as much money as possible for the Special Edition.

Hopefully I'll be able to manage, but it's kind of up in the air now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2012)

I've asked Hop to do Japan releases and I just added his write-ups for Armored Core 5 and Tales of Innocence R. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## machomuu (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, I forgot about ToI:R.  I'm anxious to see how much it's upgraded (which reminds me, I'm not that far in the DS version


----------



## Devin (Jan 2, 2012)

Gotham Imposters is bascially TF2 in Batman form.


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I've asked Hop to do Japan releases and I just added his write-ups for Armored Core 5 and Tales of Innocence R. Thanks again for the help!



Can I provide my own write up? But rather than write about the games, I instead write in a manner to purposefully anger the GBAtemp userbase and insult individual members/


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 2, 2012)

_Prowler has a boner for XIII-2? LOL

The story is very sketchy but the Gameplay looks fun as hell. Thank goodness they finally added "Leader Change". I will look out for sales so I can buy it cheap.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't wait for the new FF, I love them games because they last me such a long time i never have to buy another game until its competed  I'm also going to pick up the new Resident Evil for my 3DS when it comes down in price


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to Resident Evil.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Armored Core 5
> *Platform:* Xbox 360, Playstation 3
> *Developed by:* From Software
> *Published by:* Namco Bandai
> ...


Boy...does this game has awesome box art!!!


----------



## vpd (Jan 4, 2012)

Wever said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Armored Core 5
> ...



They must have spent about 30secs making that in MS Paint lol.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 4, 2012)

Tales of Innocence R 
Gah! So hyped!

I don't care what people think about the new song... I think it's much better then Nightingale 
I'm disappointed with the graphics though... the Vita is capable of so much more


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2012)

vpd said:


> They must have spent about 30secs making that in MS Paint lol.



It's just placeholder boxart that I found at IGN. I could search for the correct Japanese boxart but I get rather nitpicky about boxart sizes.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 4, 2012)

Still no release date for Armored Core 5?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2012)

Rock Raiyu said:


> Still no release date for Armored Core 5?



It says January 26th in the write-up. If you're talking about NA and EU, then there's still none.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> > Still no release date for Armored Core 5?
> ...


Yeah, I'm talking about for NA and EU. Hopefully its not too far behind.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> vpd said:
> 
> 
> > They must have spent about 30secs making that in MS Paint lol.
> ...



Do you think they look awful after a resize?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 5, 2012)

Uncle FEFL said:


> Do you think they look awful after a resize?



Well it just bothers me if they're not the same size for the medium (like 3DS games can be a different size than PS3/Xbox 360 games but I want Xbox 360/PS3 games to have the same size) and I generally CBA to resize the appropriate boxarts.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 5, 2012)

Rock Raiyu said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Rock Raiyu said:
> ...



There is no confirmation of an exact US release, however I've heard a lot of rumors that it will be released in the states in Mid to Late Spring.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2012)

@[member='Scott-105'] has offered to some PC write-ups for us. I added his Oil Rush write-up. Thanks for the work, Scott!

(Also, testing new mention feature).


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2012)

So basically, Oil Rush is Frontlines: Fuel of War but an RTS?

Eh, I'm probably the only person who remembers that game even existed, so it probably doesn't matter too much.


----------

